
Ask HN: How to learn censorship circumvention? - max_
I have always had interest in tools like Psiphon(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.psiphon3.com&#x2F;), Tallow(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;reqrypt.org&#x2F;tallow.html), 
i2p, Tor  &amp; Lantern(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getlantern.org&#x2F;).<p>What resources do you recommend where I can learn how to  build such tools or understand how these systems work?<p>I obviously need to sharpen my networking &amp; cryptography. But any specifically interesting sources you recommend?
======
mtmail
The Tor project has a huge
[https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser/design/](https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser/design/)
document, linked from
[https://www.torproject.org/docs/documentation.html.en](https://www.torproject.org/docs/documentation.html.en)

